# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Playing it safe article

## rose

Interesting article on why playing it safe is not always a good idea....

http://www.spiritscienceandmetaphysi...ng-you-can-do/

----------


## Paula

No, not always and not even often, but sometimes fear can be a good thing - there are things we should be afraid of

----------


## S deleted

I'm totally for what is said in the article. Sometimes you just have to take risks in life to know you are still alive. And I'm not talking about dangerous stuff, just day to day living. We can allow our fears to rule us and eventually the bubble we live in is so small you can barely move but by building up the courage to ask out the person you think to out of your league or ask the boss for the pay rise you know you deserve, or getting the hair style you really like rather than sticking to the same comfortable style you've had for years you could make your life so much better.

It can be hard to breakthrough but life is for living and without pushing your boundaries how will you know what you could achieve?

----------


## Suzi

I agree, sometimes doing something to make the adrenalin run is a good thing...

----------


## Paula

Would you have the adrenalin without a pinch of fear? Just wondering ......

----------


## deptodrugs

> I'm totally for what is said in the article. Sometimes you just have to take risks in life to know you are still alive. And I'm not talking about dangerous stuff, just day to day living. We can allow our fears to rule us and eventually the bubble we live in is so small you can barely move but by building up the courage to ask out the person you think to out of your league or ask the boss for the pay rise you know you deserve, or getting the hair style you really like rather than sticking to the same comfortable style you've had for years you could make your life so much better.
> 
> It can be hard to breakthrough but life is for living and without pushing your boundaries how will you know what you could achieve?


Everyday, you are taking a risk with your decisions. If you don't take the risk, nothing good and new can happen to your life?

As for fear, fear is always there. Instead of avoiding it, face it. Theres no other way. Its either you go back to where you came from or face it and see next road ahead.

----------


## rose

We need fear, it stops us from doing stupid stuff like jumping off a building with a safety net. But it needs to be rational fear.

My irrational fear of flying is stopping me from going abroad. My irrational fear of travelling on trains is causing my commute to work to be much longer than it needs to be. My irrational fear of needing to have everything in the house has caused me so many miserable evenings, late night dashes to shops and pointless purchases.

If I had played it safe I would have stayed in my old job. That would have been, quite frankly, disastrous.
I think I was so bored in my life that my body found things to be afraid of just to get the thrill of fear. I NEED challenges or my mind makes them up for me.
Fear is exhilarating and motivating, as long as its evened out with fun and rest.

----------

